# Queens York Rangers



## Sh0rtbUs (10 Jan 2004)

Hey, Im enlisted with the Queens York Rangers, and am due to hit Aurora Armoury in a few weeks to begin training. i was wondering if anyone had any experience with this unit, that could give me some insight on what to expect.

Also, Im a reservist now as an Armoured Soldier, and plan to do this until i finish school. But once im done, i‘ve been looking into going Full-time and change my career route to infantry. I was also looking at the PPCLI as a desired route to take, specifically the 3PPCLI. Im sure there are some here from the PPCLI who could give me some advice on anything!! So far, My views on the PPCLI are mostly based on parachuting and Afghanistan     but id love a more realistic opinion on what im looking into. Thanx


----------



## brin11 (10 Jan 2004)

Moved to the Canadian Army Forum since it encompasses two different trades.  Perhaps someone there could answer these questions.


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (10 Jan 2004)

sry bout that, i should have clued in   :akimbo:    :fifty:


----------



## portcullisguy (11 Jan 2004)

I have some experience with the QYR, or at least B Sqdn which is based at Fort York in Toronto.

I know a handful of soldiers there, mainly "other ranks" like me, but have met the rather young CO and he seems pretty switched on.

I nearly joined the unit, it was my second choice after the GGHG.  As it turns out, I didn‘t go into armour at all.

The idea of armd recce appealed to me, mainly because I thought the skill sets learned there could help me in a civilian career (in law enforcement).

A co-worker of mine is QYR and presently in Bosnia.  If the rest of the unit is guys and gals like him, then I‘d be glad to work along side then any time, as my co-worker is a stand up guy.

Another person I must mention is a Sgt with the QYR and a memer of this forum, and if I can say so without embarassing either of us, I think quite highly of him as well.  Again, if the senior NCM‘s are all like him, then you will enjoy yourself with the rangers.

You have a pretty good chance of meeting the Duke of York, as well.  Prince Andrew travels to Toronto quite often, and as Colonel-in-Chief of the QYR, has made several appearances for special events now and then over the last few years.  Of course, you may have to be an officer to have a reasonable chance at meeting him.  But I don‘t think meeting royalty is the prime reason people join the army anyway.

Good luck with the QYR!


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (11 Jan 2004)

thanx, Im feeling even more enthusiastic about getting started with them now


----------



## Yeoman (18 Jan 2004)

had a couple of them boys on my basic para. if I could remember their names right now I‘d pass em along to tell them I said hello.
but they seemed to be some decent lads anytime I‘ve been around them, which really isn‘t alot considering the unit is in 32 brigade, and I‘m in 31.
as well; 3 PPCLI is closed right now (tried to get in myself) but who knows, maybe that will change in april when the fiscal year opens up.
Greg


----------

